# Forever home needed



## hollywood1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

WEST YORKSHIRE 


Hi

Due to personal circumstances I need to re-home my lovely female rats.
I don't want anything for them, except to know they're going to a good home.

Cage is 4ft high x 3ft x 2ft and includes all their toys

The thing that worries me is that there are 6 of them and I would like them to stay together. All of them have good temperaments and are aged between 8mths and 2 years. 

thank you


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What area are you in hun?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry to hear you are having to re-home.  that must have been a tough choice.
Where abouts are you? Have they ever had and RIs or anything?


----------



## hollywood1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am in Bradford, West Yorkshire. Sadly I don't drive  

And Skye (the 2year) old had a minor RI when she was younger but it cleared up after 1week. Only other medical issues is Rosso (18mths) has an abscess when I first got her at 8mths but since then no problems whatsoever. Skye is a pet shop adoption though, I've had her 18mths but not 100% how old she is.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry youre in a position to have to rehome your babies, I wish I was allowing myself more rodents so I could help. Hopefully a lovely forever home will be possible though, weve managed to arrange transport runs to the other side of the country on here before, so don't rule out a home due to distance.


----------



## hollywood1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

thank you xx


----------



## hollywood1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

still looking


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hiya I just wanted to say that we are driving past Bradford to go back down to Essex tomorrow. If you want, and you find homes further afield, I can help with transport.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

My friend in York has said that he maybe able to have them. I'll let you know by the end of today. Will be able to collect aswell. They've had lots of pet rats before so know what they are doing and I wouldn't let any animal go to any home. So I assure you they'll be in great hands. 
I'll let you know as soon as I hear back with full confirmation from him.


----------



## hollywood1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

Adopter said:


> My friend in York has said that he maybe able to have them. I'll let you know by the end of today. Will be able to collect aswell. They've had lots of pet rats before so know what they are doing and I wouldn't let any animal go to any home. So I assure you they'll be in great hands.
> I'll let you know as soon as I hear back with full confirmation from him.


Fantastic  thank you


----------



## hollywood1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

rehomed


----------

